# Extra front ends



## Woodkiller (Mar 7, 2014)

I would like to have some extra front ends for some pens on hand so the next time someone says I'd like that one in a fountain, or rollerball I can swap it out and make the sale right then. Is that an option without buying extra kits and borrowing parts? Idealy I'd like extras to match the finish, for example I need an extra fountain front for a nouveau scepter in rhodium as I have a roller ball in that finish. 

Following that thought, are the nibs that come with pens in that price range worth using or should they be replaced & if so what is a good choice? 
Thanks in advance. 
Mike


----------



## Gord K. (Mar 7, 2014)

My two cents...

I purchased nib sections in both chrome and upgrade gold and some #5 Heritance fine point nibs from Exotic Blanks. The nib sections fit Baron (and presumably others of that family) roller ball pens. Very happy with the service and the end result. IMHO the medium point nibs that come standard in fountain pen kits can be okay, but there are better nibs available from several IAP vendors. I switched to fine nibs because I'm a lefty and that is my writing preference, YMMV.


----------



## Joe S. (Mar 7, 2014)

Unfortunately kits with special front sections like the nouveau scepter you will need and extra kit or two. Generic fountain pen sections are available, so you could get rollerball kits and have both ready.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 7, 2014)

Be careful, not all "front ends" are created equal!!

It would be nice if they all used the same threading, but they don't.  We have, in the past, provided the front section for the Junior Gent series---we no longer have that, since the manufacturer made the price of that part nearly as high as the price of the kit.

So, we suggest "standardizing" your kit purchases to the Berea line.   The front section we have (and Ernie has it too) will fit the baron, sedona, triton, atrax.  This gives you two pens that are the same size as the Junior series and two that are a little smaller.

Most important, Berea is NOT changing the threads as has been the case with Dayacom and CSUSA.


----------



## Woodkiller (Mar 7, 2014)

Well that's about what I figured, but one can hope. Thanks for the replies and the info, guess I'll get what is available and try and standardize. That is probably better for me anyway.


----------

